# UK expat moving to JB



## Andy Manning (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi,

I will be relocating to JB in January 2016 with my wife and 2 children, we have found schools and property agents etc. However we would like to know from some ex-pats already living in JB what to expect, is it safe, clean, ex-pat social scene?

We have a leased car here in Cairo, is this something you would expect in JB, what sort of monthly cost?

We currently live in Cairo and have been here for 4 years prior to that we were in St.Petersburg Russia for 4 years, any general information you can give us would be very useful.


----------



## OConnel (Dec 10, 2015)

Andy Manning said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be relocating to JB in January 2016 with my wife and 2 children, we have found schools and property agents etc. However we would like to know from some ex-pats already living in JB what to expect, is it safe, clean, ex-pat social scene?
> 
> ...


Are you going to work on IKEA construction site?


----------



## daand (Dec 18, 2015)

I've only been there once for 2 days, but from reading up and checking with friends should be a decent expat scene. Depending on the area where you will be working, and the higher price class your neighborhood is, the more expats you will find.
I will be moving there myself end Jan. Can't help with the schools etc 

Good luck!


----------

